# [Off Le Mur] L'accident bete

## dioxmat

Ne jamais faire d'emerge a 5h du mat... :

```

[root.garbage:pts/5 ~]# emerge -UdP world

```

Et hop, tous les packages "slottés" du systeme qui commencent a partir en fumée, heureusement que j'ai re-regardé avant d'aller me coucher, ya eu que une vingtaine de packages touchés :)

(Evidemment, je voulais taper emerge -UDp world ...)

----------

## sireyessire

effectivement c'est plutôt bête mais dans le même style et aux mêmes heures il y a  :

       modification du grub.conf sous vim et :wq * qui l'enregistre sous le nom *   :Evil or Very Mad:   puis rm -f *   :Twisted Evil: ... 

        ou "oh, il est 4h je suis tout bourré je vais changer le mot de passe de l'utilisateur lambda" et hop login root +passwd...  :Twisted Evil:  Enfin 30 min plus tard merde mais c'est pas pour le bon utilisateur ça!!!  :Laughing:   OUPS!  :Rolling Eyes:   Où qu'il est le live-CD car évidement la loi de murphy impose que l'on ait oublié le mot de passe ... 

No Comment

PS : Spécial dédicace à Scout pour la 2ème anecdocte : il était bien bourré  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  modification du grub.conf sous vim et :wq * qui l'enregistre sous le nom *    puis rm -f *  ... 

 

Perso, un jour que je voulais nettoyer les fichiers de backup de vim, j'ai fait un rm -f * ~ dans mon /etc. Notez l'espace entre * et ~... Bah j'en ai un peu chié pour revenir à la normale.  :Confused: 

Depuis je fais gaffe : une astuce que j'aime bien pour éviter ça consiste à mettre un fichier -i dans ses répertoires important. En cas de rm -f *, le -i est interprété comme une option de rm, annule le -f, et rm devient interactif. 

```
root@wallace % cd /etc

root@wallace % touch -- -i

root@wallace % rm -f *

rm: cannot remove directory `abcde': Is a directory

rm: cannot remove directory `acpi': Is a directory

rm: remove regular file `adjtime'? 
```

 Et là vous réalisez ce que vous avez fait et vous pressez Ctrl+C.  :Wink: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Où qu'il est le live-CD car évidement la loi de murphy impose que l'on ait oublié le mot de passe ... 

  Avant le LiveCD, qui est toujours rayé le jour où on en a besoin parceque Murphy est vraiment un pervers, y'a toujours le mode single user : si vous utilisez grub, appuyez sur "e" pour éditer votre ligne de boot, ajoutez un "S" majuscule à la fin de vos options noyau, bootez, et voilà, v'z'êtes root. Si vous utilisez Lilo, vu que vous ne pouvez pas modifier vos options de boot, il vaut mieux prévoir une entrée "Gentoo - single user" avec cette option.

Voilà, c'était mon quart d'heure "bon vieux trucs"...  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Soudain, c'est le drame...

Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur de l'anglais (et beaucoup de temps libre): The Official Dumb Mistakes Thread (TM)

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> PS : Spécial dédicace à Scout pour la 2ème anecdocte : il était bien bourré 

 

bah ouais on a vite fait de taper passwd en root au lieu de passwd userbidule   :Laughing: 

Maintenant au moins j'arrive a taper les mots de passe du premier coup en etant bourre, avant fallait au moins essayer 4 fois   :Cool: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maintenant au moins j'arrive a taper les mots de passe du premier coup en etant bourre, avant fallait au moins essayer 4 fois  

 

LOL  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

La prochaine fois tu pourras peut-être compiler un noyau en étant bourré   :Razz: 

----------

## arlequin

Bah, j'vois que chui pas le seul à faire des connerie :

```
mke2fs -j /dev/hda2
```

Oups, c'est pas hda2 mais hdb2 qu'il fallait formater... dommage pour les projets de l'IUT et le reste de cous  :Mad: 

----------

## Garko

Ma bétise à 2 cents, mais elle n'est pas grand chose  :Smile: 

Mardi je décide de resortir mon portable et de le réinstaller parsque je trouvais ça plus drole que de mettre à jour les tonnes de packages qui devais l'être.

Histoire de ne pas trop galèrer je prend mon temps et commence a copier les fichiers de config qui pourrons m'être bien utile. (config du kernel, rc.conf, XF86Config, make.conf, ect...). Une fois le tout terminer, je compacte le répertoire dans lequel j'ai mis tout ça pour le copier sur une autre machine.

La je redémarre sur mon cd d'install de Gentoo et je commence la procédure. Mes partitions sont en ordre je peut donc continuer :

```
mkreiserfs /dev/hda3
```

Je continue, arrive le moment de modifier make.conf... et la je me rappel que j'ai oublier de faire un "scp bak.tgz 192.168.1.50:"...

La suite fez dure  :Smile:  mais mon kernel tourne enfin et je peut compiler xfree  :Smile: 

Et pour dire que le mardi n'est pas un jour pour commencer une install, un ami a fait le même jour des bourdes à la chaine. J'efface le mauvais répertoire, puis je format le mauvais disque, puis un second... ect...  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

le derniere fois aussi, je voulais faire: rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/* et j'ai tapé rm -rf /usr/portage/*

La il me dit que c'est pas possible parceque je suis pas en root. comme quoi, 1 gaffe + 1 gaffe = 0 gaffes parfois. La plus grave que j'ai faite, c'est le emerge -p depclean, la je vois des paquetages shutils fileutils et textutils (bah oui, coreutils etait censé être installé) qu'il dit que je peux virer, alors je les unmerge, et la ca pose probleme, vu que emerge ne marche plus ... arhrg, plus de ls plus de rm, rien, moi a l'époque je ne savais pas ce que c'était que ces *utils. heureusement tar marchait encore, et j'ai compile coreutils sur un autre ordi puis l'ai ramené pour reparer ma betise (l'ordi était un pentium-mmx et donc les .tar.gz qui sont sur la homepage d'un des deveolppeurs gentoo marchaient pas car ils sont compilés en -march=i686 d'où la nécéssité de refaire le .tar.gz soi même)

----------

## yuk159

 *scout wrote:*   

> le derniere fois aussi, je voulais faire: rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/* et j'ai tapé rm -rf /usr/portage/*

 

Celle-ci, meme en root ce n'est pas tres grave  :Wink: 

 *Garko wrote:*   

> Je continue, arrive le moment de modifier make.conf... et la je me rappel que j'ai oublier de faire un "scp bak.tgz 192.168.1.50:"... 

 

Me souviens d'un truc comme ca aussi, du coup j'ai un script qui sauvegarde le /etc de mon serveur a intervale regulier et qui le balance sur une autre machine   :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

 *scout wrote:*   

> heureusement tar marchait encore, et j'ai compile coreutils sur un autre ordi puis l'ai ramené pour reparer ma betise (l'ordi était un pentium-mmx et donc les .tar.gz qui sont sur la homepage d'un des deveolppeurs gentoo marchaient pas car ils sont compilés en -march=i686 d'où la nécéssité de refaire le .tar.gz soi même)

 

D'ailleurs ça me fait penser, j'ai un petit patch qui est rentré y'a qlqs temps dans portage 2.0.50_pre qui ajoute un FEATURES flag "buildsyspkg", qui fait que quand tu emerges un paquet de la classe "system", un binaire de sauvegarde est automatiquement créé dans ton /usr/portage/packages. Moi ça fait pas mal de temps que j'utilise ça, ça prend vraiment pas une place monstrueuse, et au moins si ce genre de bêtise m'arrive, bah j'aurai mon binaire tout frais pour réparer. 

J'ai aussi soumis une version plus complète de cette feature qui permet de spécifier précisement quels sont les paquet qu'on veut sauvegarder, mais ça ça n'a pas (encore?) été accepté: l'idée est de définir des trucs du genre: 

```
BUILD_PKG="system !sys-kernel x11-base/xfree net-www/mozilla media-gfx/gimp"
```

pour faire que tous les packages system soit sauvegardé, sauf ceux de la categorie sys-kernel (pas besoin de se faire des paquet binaires des headers ou des sources du noyau en général...), et puis aussi xfree gimp et mozilla parceque c'est des veaux à compiler. J'aimais bien cette idée, faudrait que j'insiste un peu je pense.

----------

